# Chopin - Naira Netadze - Who is this obscure pianist???



## Tim K (Mar 21, 2020)

Has anyone ever heard Chopin recordings as performed by *Naira Netadze*???

I own a compilation of classical songs (aptly) named 101 Classical Greats. There are 5 Chopin recordings, 3 of which were performed by Naira Netadze:

Prelude in D-flat major, op. 28 no. 15 
Waltz no. 7 in C-sharp minor, op. 64 no. 2	
Waltz no. 6 in D-flat major, op. 64 no. 1

In my very humble opinion, these are three of the most moving recordings of all time. Other Chopin performers come close, but there is something indefinable in Naira's particular inflections that I cannot describe.

So, being the musical enthusiast (and compulsive obsession-ist) I am, I began searching for other Naira recordings. Unfortunately, the internet has zero information on her and zero information about any additional recordings, only the 3 that I have already heard. I was even going to reach out to the company that published the compilation, alas, they have been out of business for over 10 years.

Surely, she must have recorded more than 3 pieces!!!

Any help or direction would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tim K said:


> Has anyone ever heard Chopin recordings as performed by *Naira Netadze*???
> 
> I own a compilation of classical songs (aptly) named 101 Classical Greats. There are 5 Chopin recordings, 3 of which were performed by Naira Netadze:
> 
> ...


Never, even Google fails only the best of , nothing in great shops/ sites / You tube.
Sorry .


----------



## pacret (Mar 14, 2020)

https://www.ivedia.com/Natadze-Gurevich-Federavichius-Chopin-Collection

Search Natadze Naira and there are some links


----------



## pacret (Mar 14, 2020)

https://www.ivedia.com/Natadze-Gurevich-Federavichius-Chopin-Collection

Search Natadze Naira and there are some links


----------



## Tim K (Mar 21, 2020)

Thank you!!! Definitely buying these!!!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Maybe it is one of those made up names. It's common with the budget labels.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Tim K said:


> Has anyone ever heard Chopin recordings as performed by *Naira Netadze*???
> 
> I own a compilation of classical songs (aptly) named 101 Classical Greats. There are 5 Chopin recordings, 3 of which were performed by Naira Netadze:
> 
> ...


She might even be a he.

My guess is he (she?) is a Georgian pianist.
If you put his (her?) full name between double quotation marks on Google search, then you can find a few websites. But almost no recordings.


----------

